# Bitenot or ProCollar vs E-collar



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

The E-collar (cone or satellite dish shape) is standard to keep a dog's mouth from reaching a wound on the body, but there are a couple of alternatives (the Bitenot collar and ProCollar ) that look more comfortable. Does anyone here have experience with either of these, or any other good alternatives? (The Bitenot is like a long stiff turtleneck collar, and the ProCollar is an inflatable donut.) I'd like to try one, to keep my foster boy from reaching his sutures (again). He does not look very happy in the E-collar. (only on while not supervised, and during the night)

Also, what tips do y'all have for protecting sutures or staples, other than the collars? Does Bitter Apple spray really prevent licking/chewing? How 'bout Ropel? (The sutures are on the upper foreleg, where a bandage would be difficult to wrap.)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Bitenot or Pro collar vs E-collar*



















That's Nina with her donut. I like it because she can move better (after she gets used to it-she stumbles at first), isn't so dangerous to me







, she can rest her head on it like a pillow and just seems less obstructive. However, you need an air pump to inflate it (I take it to the vet office) and they CAN get around it if they want to badly enough. Some dogs can pop them, but Nina's not that kind of girl. She doesn't mind it at all and Kramer likes to wear it for fun.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Bitenot or Pro collar vs E-collar*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























OMG, That Kramer!!

I am so relieved Jarie has not even looked at her staples after her sugery, and I was so worried. No collars, or t-shirts for her. PHEW!!

I do like the donut though, I have friends that preferred the donut also.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Tessa had surgery on her shoulders and was wearing hobbles for 12 weeks... She managed to destroy 2 Bite Not collars and 2 sets of hobbles. Don't ask me how, but she did it.









I use the plastic cone (e-collar) for 12 weeks and she survived... she only wore it when she was unsupervised.

Good luck!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When Too had a cancerous tumor removed from her rear, I purchased the BiteNot collar in lieu of using the E-Collar and found it much more preferable. She seemed more comfortable, didn't have a problem bumping into things like they do with E-Collars. I only put it on her when I wasn't going to be home, or couldn't watch her. If I recall, I had to take it off so she could eat and drink.


----------



## RUGER1 (Aug 25, 2006)

Years ago I used the cone collar and ended up replacing my wifes table lamps and numerous ornaments!







I've never heard of the donut collar. Looks like a must-have for the next time.


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

I think it depends on the dog. Like Tessa, Kona destroyed two Bite-Nots (which are $$$$). Plus, she was able to contort herself to get at her incisions anyway (on the hip). At work we used a bite-not with an Elizabethian collar on dogs that were determined to get to their incisions.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Quest got sores from the bitenot under her chin. maybe the vet did not fit it properly. Bailey turned on the stove with the ecollar (gas). try the donut!


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

From what I've seen and heard here, I wanted to try the ProCollar (donut) first, but the correct size is out of stock everywhere I checked online. So I ordered a Bitenot (long, stiff collar), and am trying it on him now. It doesn't look any more comfortable than the E-collar, but at least he won't run into everything, and might be able to drink and sniff around more easily. And hopefully he won't be banging around as much at night (being a foster, he sleeps in a crate). He should only have to wear it for 10 days or so.

I have a Procollar (donut) on order, but it may not ship for a couple of days, at the earliest. At least I'll have it for next time. Best prices I found were J-B Wholesale (jbpet.com) for the ProCollar, and Omaha Vaccine for the Bitenot. Overnight shipping was only $10 for the Bitenot (rather than $25 or $30 some other places). Petco carries one of them in stores, but we don't have one nearby.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I've had 2 of mine in a Bite Not. It sure saves the furniture and they can still chew a bone or eat and drink. (If they positin themselves correctly). It doesn't block their vision and I think that helps with the frustration when they can't see where they are going. Maggie could manipulate it and her rear leg to where she could still get her rear foot where she had the hot spot.
Robbie


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

Although it looks uncomfortable, the Bitenot seems to be doing it's job, and he's able to eat, drink, and even run around, without much trouble. Even without a special collar, he has to really bend his neck to reach these sutures, so it doesn't take much to prevent it. 

(The ProCollar is still backordered, so I may not get to try it this time.) 

Thanks for the tips!


----------

